# Leska's Love Corner



## malcolm_n (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to Leska's Love Corner; the one place in Ragesia where we answer your questions about life, love, and relationships under the burning sky.  Let's get started.

Question: I met this really cute guy and I'm really starting to fall for him, but I just don't know if its because he's a Trillith named Infatuation.  Please help! - Dare to Dream

*Leska: Hello Dare to Dream.  I totally understand where you're coming from.  When I fell in love with Etinifi, I had to learn the hard way that it wasn't meant to be.  Trust me when I say that the illusion of love is sometimes harder to get over than the real thing.  You still have the choice to let him go gently or lock him away in a cage with a terrible and unspeakable evil.*

Question: I think that Emperor Coaltongue is hawt! Do you know if he's available, or are the rumors true about him and Shaaladel? - Looking for Immortal Love

*Leska:  Well Looking, I can't say whether or not Coaltongue is out to tie the knot, but if the rumors are true I will be the first to wish them all the best as I lay siege to their forces and have them both destroyed for trying to usurp my power.*

Question: Leska, babe, you are by and far the sexiest evil overlord I have ever had the pleasure of working for.  Please tell me you have room in your aquiline heart for one more?  - Lusty for Leska

*Leska:  Lusty.  First, thank you for the compliment.  That said, at this time I am not seeking companionship unless you can offer me the Torch of the Burning Sky.  And in case you can bring me the torch, consider yourself lucky that I don't kill you outright for not bringing it to me in the first place.*

That's all for today's episode of Leska's Love Corner.  Thank you for reading and join us next week when we discuss various Positions of Echoed Souls.


----------

